# Google- Irritable bowel syndrome â€“ what you need to know - Yorkton News Review



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable bowel syndrome â€" what you need to know*
*Yorkton News Review*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* affects 15-25 per cent of people in our society! One in 10 people are affected seriously enough to seek medical help. Usually, symptoms first appear between the ages of 15 and 40. Twice as many women as men are affected.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

